# a fish eye view [underwater pictures]



## sharky

I tried to take as many underwater ones as i could before my camera died. I still need to do some adjusting before I do more, but here is what i got.

my blue dwarf gouramis was very interested in my camera being in the tank and kept running into it and investigating what was in his tank!

here is a video
YouTube - my fish


----------



## sharky

here are some more of them


----------



## Romad

Kewl


----------



## Calmwaters

Very neat.


----------



## sharky

thanks!! my gourami was sooo amused by the camera he wouldnt leave it alone!


----------



## bearwithfish

wow very beautiful .... was it a special underwater camera or did you rig up something for use with any kind of camera


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

very cool


----------



## fishmomma

That's really cool! I'd also like to know what kind of camera you were using. Those are really nice pics


----------



## feathers

Very nice, pls keep the photos coming!


----------



## Mecal

fishmomma said:


> That's really cool! I'd also like to know what kind of camera you were using. Those are really nice pics



it says in the video 

Also, I have to say, when I saw the title of this thread I thought you meant that you used a fisheye lens underwater - which would be really cool!

This is still cool though - in fact, it has me thinking about getting an underwater case for my camera. lol


----------



## welshboy

Hi' they are very nice pictures with.Mark


----------

